# the scare



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

see if this worked


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

and the bastard shaved my chest1 took 42 year to grow that hair,looks like my **** have saged!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Ouch. that looks sore, think that's bad... wait 'till it starts to grow back. itchy like a M/F'er. The doc shaved my pubes for hernia surgery, I looked like I was hung like a 10 year old and people must have thought I had crabs the way I was scratching all the time. The pain I could deal with, it was the itch that about drove me mad.

speedy healing to ya!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow that looks sore. Hope it heals up quickly. Now you'll have a cool scar to talk about.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

jut got to come up with a better storie ! the truth is lame.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn, that is a wicked looking gash. 
Maybe keep the chest waxed now?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Tell people you were in a knife fight. and some guy tried to give you a cuban neck-tie. or a motor cycle wreck. Like gunny used to say "Chicks dig scars and glory is forever!"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yikes Feldy...Hair grows back, but that scar..Hope it heals well.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> Tell people you were in a knife fight. and some guy tried to give you a cuban neck-tie...


Say "If you think this is bad, you should see the other guy" 

Nice to see you back feldjager!
(Neosporin is great to help reduce scar tissue and keep away infection.)


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

I Was Thinking,ganged Raped By 10, 17 Year Old Virgin Cheerleaders!

Sounds Like It Could Happen,don't It?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh sure, like they'd need to hold a knife to your throat,


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

of corse i keep yelling

" stop ,don't..stop,.... don't stop....don't stop...........don't stop!!!!!!!!!!!

beside it was fromth wire in the pom-poms handle!


----------

